# E3 F11c Computer help



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

i bought this computer earlier this year... it's worked flalwessly... but i seem to have misplaced the instructions... I put a smaller tire on the bike and need to figure out how to set it to use the 2nd tire size setting...

anyone have this computer (should be the same for any of the e3 computers) and can help me out?
thanks
mark


----------



## Colo.Josh (Mar 16, 2008)

I have the same issue, trying to figure out what 4 digit code I need to put in for a 700 x 28 size tire  Any help would be much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

do the rollout of the tire with your weight on it in mm... basicly run a metric measuring tape on the ground... set the valve stem at the start of it tape and do a full revolution... the 4digit number is the amount of mm you got


----------



## Simply-C-Bus (Apr 20, 2010)

*Here it is!*

Long time Lurker, first time poster... You know the sort. Here goes anyway, and yes I realize this is an older post, others may be interested in the future though.

Donalson was absolutely correct regarding the digits and how to measure them, so I wont repeat it.
I find I have to keep my instructions handy, because I switch it between two bikes, and I try to keep separate tallies of the odometer readings. Anyway, here is the part of the manual you are interested in; I will paraphrase, so if you have questions just respond.

Get to the odometer (ODO) screen. Press and hold the right button for about three seconds. (I find mine a little bit fidgety, I sometimes have to do this again.)
It now prompts you to select the correct units Km/H or M/H. Left button to change, right button to accept and move on.
This next screen is the first wheel size. Again left button to change, right button to acc... you get it! Input the measurements you got from Donalson's method.
Pressing the right button again takes you to the second wheel size. Repeat above steps for second wheel size.
The final screen in this series, is the ride odometer. You can use this to reset the milage after replacing the batteries. There is only one odometer, (not a separate one for each wheel size) so if you use the computer on a second bike, and want separate records, you will have to write them down and go through this every time, or get another computer. (I may just be anal.)

I know this is a bit long winded, but not so much as the instructions make it. Hope it helps, but post a reply if your still stuck.

BTW-FWIW: There are Approximations available for the circumference of various wheel/tire combos, but they are ONLY that; approximations! My road bike also has 700c x 28 tires. The tables say it should be 2149, but when I measured it, it turned out to be 2168 not a huge difference, but it will throw off all distances.


----------

